# Faulty UPC connection or wireless card problem?



## pavlov (30 Jul 2009)

We recently changed from Imagine for phone and broadband to UPC for phone, bb and tv. Since the changeover our wireless connection keeps failing. 

One minute we've got 54 megabytes per second (Mbps) with an excellent signal strength and the next we're down to 1Mbps with a low signal strength. UPC wireless router is in the next room. 

A guy from UPC came out and spent ages here but came up with no real answers. He suggested that it was difficult for the signal to get through the wall from the next room (solid concrete) yet when the doors between the 2 rooms are open it still keeps failing. Incidentally, our Imagine router was in the attic, 2 floors up and generally worked fine. 

The UPC guy suggested also that maybe it was a problem with the wireless network card in our laptop. How can I investigate this? Should I swap laptops with someone and see if the same problem occurs using theirs?

Any other suggestions are welcome...


----------



## paddyc (30 Jul 2009)

As you suggest, try another device with a wireless card, borrow a laptop. I very much doubt the walls would cause any problem with the signal at such a small range. Other wireless devices may cause problems, on your router see if you can change the channel which the router is on. 

Failing that you could take your laptop somewhere you know the wireless is ok and see if the problem is repeated there, if it works fine their its either your router or something else causing interference. Try swapping the router to see if its the router to try and nail it down to router or other problem.


----------



## MANTO (30 Jul 2009)

2 friends of mine were told their walls were stopping the signal too - one was with Eircom and the Other NTL

Such a cop out - seems to be the last resort when they cant find the problem


----------



## paddyc (30 Jul 2009)

Actually if you are using a laptop, stand/sit/lie on the floor next to the router ....that would rule in/out your concrete walls as a possible issue


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Jul 2009)

Some times other devices like baby monitors interfere with them. Also try changing the channel the WiFi is on. Perhaps someone else is using the same channel near you. It might the walls. Straight up its only going through wooden floors.

Personally I find my UPC Wifi, well the internet does off on a regular basis lately only for a minute or so, but thats very annoying.


----------



## pavlov (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks for that. I think I'll swap with someone else's laptop for a day or two and see if the problem continues. 
Good idea also to see if sitting nearer the router would change things. The concrete walls thing does sound like a bit of a cop out.

In order to check if it's interference from another wireless device how do I change the channels on my router?


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Jul 2009)

Swaping routers can sometimes have the same effect. 

Once you log into the router as admin its simply a setting you change.


----------

